# Making a motorhome draught proof



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Have just realised over the last few nights just how draughty a motorhome can be. Sitting in the cab area watching TV you can feel the draught coming throught the cab doors and around the seat belt housing (After seeing other posts I'm going to pack this area with bubble wrap) and even though the side door is closed and secure you can still see daylight around the edges. 

Has anyone spent any time trying to make their motorhome draught proof and if yes what did they do and was it successful?

Thanks

Peter

Motorhome is based on a Ducato


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Peter

Bubble wrap sounds like the hard way to me! :wink:

I used some silver coloured duct tape and carefully fixed a strip above and below the seat belt as it emerges from the pillar. That left a narrow "letterbox" for the belt to pass through and virtually stopped the draught.

There are louvres is the rear of the doors, and another strip of duct tape sorted those.

Underneath the rear door pillar on the passenger side there's a rubber flap thing that lets in the draught. That got the same treatment.

Don't forget to switch your heater control to the "internal" setting when on site. That will prevent a howling gale from the heater.

Hope this helps. The silver duct tape is hardly noticeable, and is (I think) by far the easiest way to do the job. _(I would not want to stuff bubble wrap anywhere near the seat belts in case it got fouled up and interfered with their proper function.)_

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Adding to Zeb's advice, don't forget that the wind direction and the way your motorhome is facing can have a big effect on draughts entering the 'van.

I always try to park with the back into the wind in the winter months.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi

Zeb's advice covers all of the known holes! We have also curtained off the cab area around the edges so no loss of space but no drafts either.

Keep warm.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When trying to locate a draft my wife complained about on the passenger side. I put a 100 watt inspection lamp in the footwell at night and saw various 'holes' in the engine compartment streaming light. Easy to seal them up as Zeb says with duct tape and even rubber grommets.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

for those who have curtains on a runner around the windscreen area, make the curtains full length instead of half.this is a simple way to cut off many cold spots.
A friend uses an old tea cosy to cover the handbrake lever.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is no good putting the ventilation to recirc on the Ford Transit MK7.

The change-over flap is operated by the engine vacuum pump.

Switch the engine off and it defaults back to fresh air input.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> . . . I always try to park with the back into the wind in the winter months.


I guess you don't use club sites then! :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The cab area is not insulated as the body is and would be my first port of call. A good quality external screen, bunging up the various grommet holes will stop any breeze, most noticeable when driving. The older Ducatoes had no passenger heater so they would appreciate that.
A ceiling to floor curtain (and Remis blind if you have one) should complete the set. 
This was enough for us at -14c last year.
I am a little concerned that the essential vents should not be sealed off as air has become very important in my life.

Alan


----------

